# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  العلامة الدكتور عبدالله خضر حمد الكردسوري

## أمين الامانة

نبذة عن حياة العلامة الدكتور عبدالله خضر حمد الكردسوري:
عبدالله بن خضر بن حمد بن بيرداود الكردسوري، من المشايخ العلماء الكرد في شمال العراق، باحث أكاديمي، وفقيه، ومفسر، صاحب تفسير (فتح البيان في تفسير القرآن)، وهو من أهل العلم والصلاح والورع.
مولده ونشأته:
ولد الدكتور عبدالله في (15 من شعبان سنة 1397 الهجري- 31 من تموز سنة 1977)، في قرية كردسور-بالكاف الأعجمية- الواقعة ضمن ناحية قوشتبة في محافة أربيل، شمال العراق.
وكان بيت والده وجهاء قرية (كردسور)، واشتهروا ببيت(كويخا عنبر) باللغة الكردية، و(كويخا) لقب خاص بالوجهاء عند الكرد.
و(عنبر) كانت عمة والد الدكتور عبدالله، إذ كانت من النساء الخالدات اللاتي تركن بصمة في التّاريخ، وبلغ صيتهنّ الآفاق بما قدّمنه من  آثار حميدة، فالمرأة على الدّوام هي صنو الرّجل وشريكته في تحمّل مسؤوليّات الحياة والقيام بأعبائها، وهي المخلوق الأقدر على العطاء دون الرّغبة في الظّهور أو الشّهرة.
و(عنبر): هي بنت بيرداود بن باسة بن كابايز، وكانت لها أخوان(حمد ومولود)، وأخوات، و(حمد) هو الأخ الشقيق لـ(عنبر)،  حيث عاشت معه إلى أن توفيت، ودفنت في مقبرة(اومر كجر) في القرية نفسها، وقبل موتها قامت بتمليك جميع أملاكها(من أراض زراعية حوالي ألف دونم) باسم ابن أخيها الشقيق(خضر)، والد الدكتور عبدالله، وهذا الاختيار  ساعد مستقبلا الدكتور للتخفيف من عبأ الحياة، وذلك  لكون الدكتور متفرغا للعلم، فاستطاع الحصول على السكن من خلال هذه التركة.
اشتهر (خضر) بالسماحة وحسن الخلق والمروءة، وكان انسانا متواضعا، يشهد له كل من رآه، وكان مشغولا بأعمال زراعة الأراضي(الحنطة والشعير)، ولم يكن له أخ، لذلك اعتمد على زوجته الكبيرة (نجمة جميل علي) وهي من بيت مشهود لهم في القرية بالصلاح، حيث كانت (نجمة) اليد اليمين لوالد الدكتور في إدارة اعمال الزراعة وكانت هي في ذلك خير معين.
لم يرزق (خضر) من زوجته الأولى من اطفال، مما جعله ينزوج بامراة أخرى (نزيرة محمد صالح) والدة الكتور عبدالله، وهي من عشيرة(جاف) من محافظة(كركوك) الواقعة في شمال العراق، وهي من بيت اشتهروا بالعلم والصلاح، ومنهم العلامة الشيخ ملا(شريف بشيريان) وهو كان من اكابر علماء أربيل.
ولدت لـ(خضر) أربعة بنات، ومن ثم رزقه الله بابن سماه(عبدالله).
 قالت والدة الدكتور عبدالله: كنت حاملا بابني، فرأيت في إحدى الليالي شيخا مباركا، وكان له لحية بيضاء طويلة، يحمل بيده (عصى)، فأشار بعصاه إلى بطني وقال لي: هذا ولد في بطنك، سميه(عبد)، قالت: عندما استيقظت من النوم، كنت فرحا ولكن لم أقص الرؤيا لأحد خوفا واستيحياءا بأن يقولوا لي بأنك تطمع في ولد، فقالت: بعد أن ولد(عبدالله)، سماه والده باسم آخر، ولكن سرعان ما تذكرت الرؤيا، فقصصت عليهم ذلك، فقاموا بعد ذلك بتسميته بذلك.
وفي الثمانينات تحول بيت الدكتور عبدالله إلى مدينة أربيل، حي(كردستان)،  حيث التحق فيها بالدراسة الابتدائية في مدرسة(هلكوت) الابتدائية المختلطة، وأصبح والد الدكتور يعمل في إحدى دواجن أحمد اسماعيل، وكان الفضل في تعيينها يعود إلى أحد أقرباء زوجته الكبيرة باسم(آمنة)-رحمها الله تعالى-، وهذا العمل خفف من العبئ الثقيل على والد الدكتور عبدالله في دفع مصاريف العائلة وإيجار البيت، إلى أن تمكن والد الدكتور ببيع قطعة أرض زراعية لشراء بيت صغير في منطقة(92) في اربيل، والتحق الدكتور عبدالله بالدراسة المتوسطة في متوسطة(كاروان) للبنين في حي منتكاوة، ومن ثم أكمل دراسته الإعدادية في إعدادية كاروان للبنين، وتم قبوله في كلية الادارة والاقتصاد قسم الاحصاء، سنة 1998، ولكن الدكتور تنازل إلى معهد المعلمين المركزي في أربيل، قسم اللغة العربية، وتخرج فيها، ومن ثم تزوج بامراة من السادة الصميدعية، وبعد ذلك في سنة 2000م تعيين كمعلم في  منطقة ( حرير) شمال أربيل لمدة سنة، وبعدها تحول الى مدرسة(نةبةز) الابتدائية وأكمل خدمة سنتين في التدريس، ثم أخذ إجازة دراسية وتم قبوله في قسم اللغة العربية في كلية التربية، حيث تخرج فيها وكان ضمن الأوائل ، فعمل معيدا في القسم لمدة سنتين، ومن ثم أخذ الاجازة الدراسية ليكمل الماجستير في كلية التربية جامعة الموصل، وحصل على درجة الماجستير بامتياز سنة 2010، ولأن الدكتور كان متولعا بالتأليفات ولا سيما في مجال الادب والنقد، والدراسات اللسانية ، ولأنه نشأة نشأة دينية منذ صغره، فتفرّغ للبحث والدراسة وقّدم للتقاعد في وظيفته سنة 2013م، وكانت هذه النقطة نقطة انطلاق نحو فضاء أوسع  في حياة الدكتور، إذ وصلت حصيلة إنجازاته الأكاديمية الى 24 كتاب، ومن ضمنها تفسير(فتح البيان في تفسير القرآن) وهو تفسير جامع يمتاز بالاسلوب السهل جامع لأقول المتقدمين والمتأخرين من أهل التفسير، وفهو أول تفسير فيه الدراسة الأسلوبية في القرآن الكريم.
وقبل أن يبدأ الشيخ الدكتور عبدالله بمشواره العلمي في مجال العلوم الشرعية، يقول: في سنة 2009 أصبت بمرض وراثي مما جعلني في حالة ضعف وطريح الفراش لمدة طويلة، فصبرت وحمدت الله على ذلك وكنت على يقين بأنه ابتلاء ورحمة من رب العالمين، قال : فرأيت رؤيتين مباركتين في فترة مرضي مما نفّس عني هذا الابتلاء:
أحدهما: رأيت شيخا مباركا، يبتسم ويقول لي{ فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا}[الطور:48]، فعلمت بأنه ابتلاء وبعده يسر وفرج.
والرؤية الثانية: يقول الشيخ الدكتور عبدالله: رأيت في إحدى الليالي: (بردة) جميلة لم أر مثلها في حياتي قط! وكان عليها من النقوش الجميلة العظيمة ما يحير اللب، وكأنه بردة من عالم آخر، لها هيبة وجمال لا توصف، ورأيت كتبا قديمة ذات أوراق صفراء قديمة، وكانت هذه الأشياء داخل زجاجة في حائط غرفة، وكنت واقفا أمامها أنظر اليها، فقيل لي هذه ميراث الشيخ ملا شريف، احتفظت لك، فكنت مسرورا جدا وأولت الرؤيا بأن أرث علم هذا الشيخ المبارك، لأن العلماء ورثة الانبياء في العلم، ويشهد له قوله تعالى :﴿ وَوَرِثَ سُلَيْمَانُ دَاوُودَ ﴾ [النمل:16]. فهو ميراث النبوة والعلم والملك لا غير، باتفاق أهل العلم من المفسرين وغيرهم، وهذا لأن داود -عليه السلام- كان له أولاد سوى سليمان، فلو كان الموروث هو المال لم يكن سليمان مختصًا به.
والشيخ ملا شريف كان من العلماء المشهورين في اربيل وكان من أهل الورع والصلاح، وكان هذا الشيخ ابن عم جد الشيخ الدكتور عبدالله من جهة الأم.
وبعد ذلك خفّف مرض الدكتور عبدالله تدريجيا وبدأ بمشواره العلمي وهو الى الان مستمر في خدمة العلم. 
المؤهلات العلمية:
1- حصل على الاستاذية سنة 2017م.
2- حصل على الدكتوراه في اللغة العربية وآدابها،  سنة 2015م في جمهورية مصر العربية.
3- حصل على الماجستير في اللغة العربية/الادب القديم، سنة 2010 في العراق/ الموصل.
4- حصل على درجة البكالوريوس في قسم اللغة العربية، سنة 2007م في العراق/ أربيل.
5- حصل على الدبلوم في اللغة العربية سنة 1999م، في معهد معلمين المركزي، أربيل.
الوظائف والنشاطات الأكاديمية:
قام بالتدريس في عدد من المؤسسات التعلميمية والتربوية في العراق وخارج العراق، وآخر منصب شغله، هو رئيس قسم اللغة العربية في الأكاديمية العربية الدولية للدراسات العليا/ لبنان.
الإنتاج العلمي والأكاديمي:
صدر له 24 كتاب في مجال اللغة والادب والنقد واللسانيات، والدراسات القرآنية، ومنها:
1-التفكيكية في الفكر العربي القديم- جهود عبدالقادر الجرجاني أنموذجا- 
2- حجماليات النص القرآني- دراسة أسلوبية في المستوى التركيبي-
3- لسانيات النص القرآني- دراسة تطبيقية في الترابط النصي-
4- ديوان عبدالقادر الجيلاني- دراسة أسلوبية- 
5- الإنزياح التركيبي في النص القرآني. 
6- أسلوبية الإنزياح في شعر المعلقات. 
7- الشعر الجاهلي في تفسير غريب القرآن لابن قتيبة- دراسة أسلوبية- (في الأصل أطروحة لنيل درجة الدكتوراه فيالادب والنقد في جمهورية مصر العربية). 
8- شعرية الخطاب الصوفي. 
9-التصوف والتأويل.ج1. 
10- اشكاليات الحداثة. 
11-الشعر العربي الحديث- قضايا واشكاليات.
12-قضايا شعر العربي الحديث. 
13-ظواهر اسلوبية في الشعر العربي قبل الاسلام.
14- مناهج النقد الأدبي- السياقية والنسقية-
15-اتجاهات النقد العربي القديم. 
16- المذاهب الأدبية- دراسة وتحليل- 
17- بنية المكان في القصة القرآنية- دراسة سيميائية- 
18- روائع قرآنية.
19- التصوف وفضاءات التأويل-قراءة نقدية- ج2.
20- الأدب العربي الحديث.
21- علوم القرآن واتجاهات التفسير.
22- القرآن الكريم وشبهات المستشرقين-قراءة نقدية-.
23- فتح البيان في تفسير القرآن. 
شيوخه:
تتلمذ الدكتور عبدالله خضر على يد مجموعة من العلماء، منهم:
أولا- الشيخ عبدالله بن الشيخ سليمان الكردسوري – بالكاف الأعجمية -، ولد في سنة 1920م، درس عند كثيرين من فحول علماء عصره، أبرزهم الشيخ ملا شريف الدوشيواني و ملا إسماعيل جديدي و ملا أبوبكر الكويي، والشيخ عبدالله الكردسوري مارس التدريس في دارس دينية في أربيل، وكان في المجلس الأعلى للفتوى في كردستان العراق.
ثانيا: الشيخ ملا حمد امين رواندزي، حيث درس الفقه والعلوم الشرعية في مدرسته.
ثالثا: وصحب مجموعة من العلماء ممن اشتهروا بالصلاح والعلم والورع، منهم الشيخ عبدالكريم إمام وخطيب جامع الصحابة في أربيل، والشيخ ملا قاسم الزيارتي-رحمه الله-، والشيخ السيد محمد بيرداودي-رحمه الله-، والشيخ عبدالجبار زركزوي.
الیكم رابط: بعض مؤلفاته:
https://www.abjjad.com/search?kw=%D8...AD%D9%85%D8%AF
واليكم سيرته في ويكي:
https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B9...AD%D9%85%D8%AF

----------

